# Omaha, NE Orchid Show March 2 & 3 2013



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 2, 2013)

Twenty-sixth Annual Orchid Show and Sale 
March 2 & 3, 2013
(show setup March 1)
Hours: 10 a.m. - 4 p.m. both days

Lauritzen Gardens - Omaha's Botanical Center
100 Bancroft St.
Omaha, NE 68108

Vendors and info from 2012: http://www.greateromahaorchidsociety.org/show2012.html
Pictures from 2012: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28134

Orchid Inn will be there as far as I know.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's a new link with info, it will be updated as new information becomes available: http://www.greateromahaorchidsociety.org/show2013.html


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 22, 2013)

Just found out that you can get $1 off for the $6 addmission to the botanical gardens for the orchid show at The Plant House. Not sure if you have to make a purchase or what, but everyone can use another orchid!


----------

